# hvac 01087 Basic Setting Not Performed



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

Would anybody point me in the right direction to fix this please?
I am getting:
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 820 043 BD
Component and/or Version: KlimavollautomatH03 0020
Software Coding: 0196608
01087 - Basic Setting Not Performed 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

Thanks!


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: hvac 01087 Basic Setting Not Performed (a4b630)*

enter basic setting value block 00 in a/c control module. it will run and set end points of adjustments.


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: hvac 01087 Basic Setting Not Performed (choncho1984)*

Thanks! I will try that tonight.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Choncho already gave the right direction, as well as our WIKI would do. However, in terms of KWP2000 control modules, like the one we are talking about here, these do not support MVB 000 - so instead use 001.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01087


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks guys, I tried and I got "A.D.P. Ok" (I hope I was at the right place there) but then when I cleared the codes I got a whole errors galore. This probably means this thing is useless but I thought I'd run it by you.
Tuesday,06,November,2007,20:02:41:63500
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 820 043 BD
Component and/or Version: KlimavollautomatH03 0020
Software Coding: 0196608
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
6 Faults Found:
03271 - Installation of Positioning Motor for Back Pressure Flap 
000 - -
01487 - System Function Test 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
01487 - System Function Test 
008 - Implausible Signal
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
003 - Mechanical Failure
01855 - Temperature Sensor for Heated Seat; Left Front (G344) 
007 - Short to Ground
01856 - Temperature Sensor for Heated Seat; Right Front (G345) 
007 - Short to Ground

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (a4b630)*

Nice codes. I'll look into it and put your codes into our WIKI later today, in the meanwhile please see if you can answer this...
Is there anything we should know about the car (i.e. flooded or otherwise crashed)?
Did you replace the control unit?
Did you replace anything else?
What value do you have in adaptation channel 21 of the climate control?


_Modified by Theresias at 11:13 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

1. Nothing has happened to the car. It's a regular US build 8P sportsback.
2. Yes, I got this new climate control unit that I liked and I am trying to get it to work. It has a little different button setup but otherwise looks exactly like any other 8P climate control.
3. Nothing at all.
4. I believe both units (stock and new) have Error in that channel.
Thanks for checking.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (a4b630)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4b630* »_2. Yes, I got this new climate control unit that I liked and I am trying to get it to work. It has a little different button setup but otherwise looks exactly like any other 8P climate control.

Next time make sure to state that in your original question, it makes life much easier for us.

_Quote, originally posted by *a4b630* »_4. I believe both units (stock and new) have Error in that channel.

I believe this is NOT the case, stop believing and CHECK IT.
What was the part number of the original unit? Where did you get the new one from, it's part number is implausible to me.


_Modified by Theresias at 8:00 PM 11-8-2007_


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_ Next time make sure to state that in your original question, it makes life much easier for us.

Certainly didn't mean to mislead there.

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_I believe this is NOT the case, stop believing and CHECK IT.

I will check tonight to make sure.

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_ What was the part number of the original unit? Where did you get the new one from, it's part number is implausible to me.

Stock 8P0 820 043 M, new one labeled 8P0 820 043 BC (got it off e6ay). I also couldn't find any reference to the new part anywhere.


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_I believe this is NOT the case, stop believing and CHECK IT.

Both have "Error" (not available).


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (a4b630)*

That's really odd. To be honest, based on the fact that the part numbers shows not up in any of our resources and is also not plausible by any means. Personally I'm under the impression that this is a part which came from a pre-series (development) car and results like yours are kinda common on these. My suggestion, put your old one back in.


----------



## a4b630 (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks for looking into this.


----------

